# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  I felt as though I died in my sleep moments ago....

## ShaneSeelye

Hello,  I just woke up from a very vivid dream that seemed so real that I didn't want to go back to sleep and actually made me shed tears after I awoke.  I is scary for as to why I had this dream and now feel possibly my days are numbered.  I am going thru a very tough time currently with my life and when I was dying in this dream it seemed as though it was a lift off my shoulders and I was at peace, oddly enough I felt no pain and the only thing I could think about was my 13 year old daughter and I was telling this lady that was praying over me to tell her I love her.  This is the rest of what I remember: I was at an intersection I know well in the town I am from and there was a semi trailer similiar to one that hauls cars with the ramps on the end, anyway they were stuck under another large trailer's tire's and a man was pushing with his feet against the other trailer's tire's and pushing the stuck trailer ramp area away with all his might.  Abruptly they broke free and I remind you traffic is held up in all directions and as he does this I get out of the car as I am first in traffic line.  Not sure why I got out maybe to help but then he breaks them free and the larger trailer he was pushing on rolls over him completely and crushes his body and then head.  It was gory his brains and blood were hanging out.  Next I just remember everything was so quite and I was wondering in circles in the roadway with astonishment.  Now I am not sure if something flew from the trailer or not but I was also hit.  I could feel the intense feeling of air blowing on a open wound which was my head.  My entire head felt folded over and a very large piece of skin flapped over my left part of my face and I knew it was bad and I would not make it.  A lady ran over to me as I realized I was going to die and I told her I am dying over and over and to tell my daughter that I love her and will miss her.  She stood over me praying.  Oddly enough I felt very little pain at all and felt at piece remembering how it felt like weight lifted from shoulders since my life currently is more than I can handle very rough times, that is a story within itself.  But after my I felt as though I was fainting out of consiounsness I woke up.  I was very scared and actually shed tears.  I now wonder if my days are numbered.  This dream thing is fairly new to me, anybody have any ideas.  Thanks for letting me share my story.

----------


## whatdoesitmean

I believe your dream probably represents some part of your life that you have no control over, like something your losing and going through like that tough time you talk about. Many dreams of death just represent the end of "something" and whenever there is an end theres always a beginning sometimes a very good thing! Hope all goes well for you and make the most of the people who love you and those around you that care... you'll be fine.

----------

